
Show HN: I spent 400hrs playing fighting games for a review on the internet - Mikajis
https://mikesgamingtrove.ca/reviews/reviews,/favourites/2020/01/01/fighting-game-mega-mix-vol-1.html
======
fs2
Really extensive and interesting to read, thanks for doing this!

~~~
Mikajis
Thanks for reading it!

